# Help with mold/fungus on Phrag.



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 21, 2011)

Since repotting my favorite Phrag Sorceror's Apprentice... the New Zealand Moss that I used has developed a white mold or fungus on top. I was told by a grower to use Benalate but is there any home remedies that are not so toxic? There is plenty of air movement and it sits in a saucer of distilled water under T5 fluorescents. It has several new growth and very green. 
Detressed in Memphis


----------



## Shiva (Feb 21, 2011)

I take it the plant itself is not affected.
If you want to get rid of the fungus, try cinnamon powder on top of the mix.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks I had forgotten about the cinnamon powder fix.
The plant does not appear ill. Fingers crossed


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 22, 2011)

I wonder if it is a good thing to sit pure Sphagnum in water. I grow many Phrags in water, but no one of them are in pure sphagnum moss. I grow some plants in that moss, but never in water because the moss become too wet.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 23, 2011)

maybe a dose of hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 1, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I wonder if it is a good thing to sit pure Sphagnum in water. I grow many Phrags in water, but no one of them are in pure sphagnum moss. I grow some plants in that moss, but never in water because the moss become too wet.



I failed to add that the medium is a mix of NZ Moss and large fir bark with extra coaurse spong rock. Plus it sits in a small amount of distilled water.
Thanks


----------



## Clark (Mar 1, 2011)

I have used chamomile tea for 'just out of flask' Phrags. Either longifolium or pearcei(can't remember).
They lived. Maybe just coincidental.

I have used this many times for all the other gardening we do.
Right afer germination, I get that fast growing mold/fungus.
The tea knocks it right down.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2011)

Chamomile tea? Interesting. I've never heard of this as an anti-fungal.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 3, 2011)

Most teas are reported to have antifungal properties.
Lavender essential oil could be an option.


----------

